# Fixing An Old Magnum Slingshot ;-)



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Almost done fixing up an old Magnum Hunter (I believe that is what it was called). The sling had a broken handle and the only easy way to put it together was to wrap it.

The slingshot was totally rusted out and had to be sanded and then was painted. I put a paracord gypsy tie with a rubber peg like I have been using on all my other slings lately to attach the tubes. The pouch is a Tex, slightly modified to about 11/16 wide and was tied on by using Chinese elastic ribbon.

I do have a slight problem with the gypsy tie system and will need to wrap it tighter, really don't want to get slapped in the face. (Using Latex Tubing's #204, this is some pretty stout stuff) --- Also there is no way to turn the forks around as the handle and arm brace would not work right, a real bummer for sure. A 3/8"ID x 1/2"L soft cap was put on to protect the tubing should it come in contact with the end of the fork.

I will dye the leather brace are black to match the sling a bit better also.










wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That's a slick set up,looks like it will shoot nicely.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

wll -

Great mod, as always. Please consider leaving the leather brace brown and just polishing it. I thinks that it looks great as is.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I'll be using a couple of very small hose clamps to hold the gypsy tie on. My wrapping method is probably secure enough, but I'm just overly cautious.

I did use some black permanent marker on the leather brace and it came out looking very nice, sort of very dark brown, I'm happy with it.

This sling will be a marble chucker and lead hauler .... I think I'll have fun with it.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out to the desert floor and flung some marbles with this sling today. Yes it flings them hard and is very easy to shoot. The forks being so wide I have to change my aiming point as I'm shooting low, but every sling is different. Loved shooting the marbles as I can easily see them fly. I kept a close eye on my tubing/fork attachment as I must make it more secure.

Shot my Chinese cheapo today also using 3/8" steel propelled by 1842 looped tubes and they were flying out quick for sure. man alive I love the ugly modified sling, for me it just works.

It was windy and cold and the ground was still wet from all the rain we have had so I could not go to my regular spot. If it doesn't rain tonight I may go out there again tomorrow.

wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

"man alive I love the ugly modified sling, for me it just works.

Ditto!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice save. Those tubes look mean for sure!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It has snowed in the AV again, so no slingshot shooting today.

So I took the tube to fork gypsy tie I did and re tied them very strongly and supper glued the tough nylon line I used, it is much. much better.

Maybe I will get a chance to use it Saturday if it doesn't rain ... The ground will be still to wet for me to go out tomorrow.

wll


----------

